# Canard boiteux



## Mac à Rosny (26 Juin 2018)

Depuis quelques jours impossible d'utiliser *duckduckgo* comme moteur de recherche ou d'accéder au site : http://duckduckgo.com.
Aucun problème avec Google.

Dans Firefox, j'otiens le message d'erreur suivant:
==
_Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l’adresse duckduckgo.com._

_    Le site est peut-être temporairement indisponible ou surchargé. Réessayez plus tard ;_
_    Si vous n’arrivez à naviguer sur aucun site, vérifiez la connexion au réseau de votre ordinateur ;_
_    Si votre ordinateur ou votre réseau est protégé par un pare-feu ou un proxy, assurez-vous que Firefox est autorisé à accéder au Web._
==
J'ai essayé 3 navigateurs différents. J'ai modifié mes param. réseau dans tous les sens. Aucune amélioration.
Sur mon iPhone, je n'ai pas ce problème avec ce moteur.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de signalement de ce problème sur les sites de surveillance habituels.
L'impasse totale…

Bref, si vous avez une suggestion en stock…
D'avance merci.


----------



## peyret (26 Juin 2018)

Pas de problème chez moi.... Firefox 60.0.2


----------



## usurp (26 Juin 2018)

Pas de problème chez moi non plus depuis firefox. Même version que Peyret


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Juin 2018)

Merci. Je m'en doutais.
Encore plus désespérant !! 
En plus, je n'ai rien modifié dans mes réglages. Auparavant, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.

Peux-tu me dire quels sont tes réglages réseau actuels (DNS) ?


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
Dans une fenêtre Terminal tape la commande:
nslookup duckducgo.com
C'est pour voir si la requête DNS passe bien hors navigateur
Tape aussi:
ping -c5 104.247.81.103
(c'est l'@ IP d'un serveur duckduckgo)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Juin 2018)

Merci Polo

_Terminal:_
_nslookup duckducgo.com_

Résultat:
Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   duckducgo.com
Address: 104.247.81.103



_Terminal:_
_ping -c5 104.247.81.103_

Résultat:
PING 104.247.81.103 (104.247.81.103): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 104.247.81.103: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=118.221 ms
64 bytes from 104.247.81.103: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=117.266 ms
64 bytes from 104.247.81.103: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=118.502 ms
64 bytes from 104.247.81.103: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=117.865 ms
64 bytes from 104.247.81.103: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=118.007 ms

--- 104.247.81.103 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 117.266/117.972/118.502/0.413 ms


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Juin 2018)

Curieux, parce que tout est bon,tu devrais pouvoir y accéder.

L'hypothèse Navigateur + Proxy tombe, puisque tu a essayé plusieurs navigateurs.
Le pb est chez toi, ou en entreprise?

Autrement, pour comprendre, il reste la trace. Tape la commande suivante:
sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 104.247.81.103
Puis essaye de te connecter à duckduckgo.com

On verra ce qui se passe

Je m'aperçois que l'adresse ip du canard boiteux peut changer.
Avant de taper le tcpdump, fais un nslookup pour voir si l'adresse est tjs 104.247.81.103 (maintenant, j'ai 173.239.22.42)
Sinon, mets l'adresse que te donne nslookup

As-tu essayé de te connecter en https?
Regarde sur ton smartphone si la connexion se fait en http ou en https.
Sur la copie d'écran du post de peyret, c'est en https.

Pour vérifier les accès http et https au canard, tu peux taper:
telnet ducduckgo.com 80
telnet ducduckgo.com 443
Pour simuler une connexion en http et en https.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Merci Polo de te donner tout ce mal pour essayer de comprendre.
Je ne trouve pas non plus aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas…

NB:
Mes connexions au canard ont toujours été en *https*


*Les tests:*


_Terminal:_
_nslookup duckducgo.com_

Résultat:
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: duckducgo.com
Address: 104.247.81.103



Terminal:
sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 104.247.81.103

+ Essai de connexion à duckduckgo.com

Résultat:
tcpdump: data link type PKTAP
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on pktap, link-type PKTAP (Apple DLT_PKTAP), capture size 262144 bytes

+ Connexion toujours impossible


Terminal:
telnet ducduckgo.com 80
telnet ducduckgo.com 443

Résultat:
Aucun

Pas banal…


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Tu es sûr de bien taper DuckDuckGo?
Parce que ça fait déjà 2 copié/collé que tu publies ici oú je lis duckducgo  ou parfois ducduckgo (il manque régulièrement un k)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Salut Remy
Merci pour ton post.
Rien n'échappe à ton regard perçant.
Malheureusement ta piste n'est pas la bonne.
Tu as bien vu que les «duckducs» provenaient de copiers collers made in Polo (pas de chez moi).

De plus regarde le message d'erreur initialement signalé:
Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l’adresse *duckduckgo.com*.


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Mais du coup, quels tests as-tu réellement faits chez toi?
As-tu reproduit (sans erreur de frappe) les tests proposés par Polo, pour qu'on vérifie si c'est un simple problème de DNS?

D'autre part, quelles versions de macOS utilises-tu? (Car ça pourrait être DuckDuckGo qui rejette la connexion en https car ta version de macOS comporte des failles de sécurité)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
N’utilises tu pas un antivirus type Avast?  Leur agent web est souvent caractériel.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@oyapoque

Aucun antivirus


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@r e m y
MacOS 10.12.6
Tu me fais douter. Je refais tous les tests avec la bonne orthographe. Je te donnes les résultats rapidement.

Bizarrement quand je fais une recherche sur l'adresse IP de duckduckgo (sur mon-ip.com), j'obtiens: 
Adresse IP recherchée : 23.21.193.169 (??!)
Son nom d'hôte associé : ec2-23-21-193-169.compute-1.amazonaws.com

Au passage, que vient faire Amazon ici ?


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> As-tu reproduit (sans erreur de frappe) les tests proposés par Polo, pour qu'on vérifie si c'est un simple problème de DNS?


Jamais faire de copier/coller des messages de Polo…


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2018)

Tout est normal. Chez moi c'est idem et je n'ai pas de problème (dans mes 3 navigateurs, Safari, chrome et Firefox) et c'est mon moteur de recherche dans Safari par défaut.

Tu as essayé dans une autre session ?
Après un petit coup d'Onyx (caches etc...) ?
ET habituel PRAM, SMC... ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Tests:

*Terminal:*
nslookup duckduckgo.com

*Résultat:*
Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   duckduckgo.com
Address: 176.34.155.23
Name:   duckduckgo.com
Address: 79.125.105.113
Name:   duckduckgo.com
Address: 46.51.179.90


*Terminal *(essais successifs suivis d'une tentative de connexion après chacun d'eux):
sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 176.34.155.23

sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 79.125.105.113

sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 46.51.179.90

sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 173.239.22.42

sudo tcpdump -c 10 host 104.247.81.103


*Résultat:*
Auncune de possibilité de connexion à duckduckgo.com après chaque essai


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@pouppinou 

Tu parles d'une «autre session»… mais de quoi ?
J'ai lancé les 3 mêmes navigateurs que toi (j'ai même ajouté Opera et UR) avec toujours la même anomalie.


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> @pouppinou
> 
> Tu parles d'une «autre session»… mais de quoi ?



Avec un autre compte utilisateur.
Active le compte invité et test avec. Si ça marche c'est que ça vient de ta session, pas du système


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Les tests dans le Terminal ne sont pas censés régler le problème. Donc c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas plus te connecter à DuckDuckGo ensuite. 

Essaie par contre de te connecter directement aux adresses IP retournées par nslookup ou celle donnée par mon-ip.com (sous réserve que ce ne soit pas TON IP que tu as récupéree sur ce site...)

Dans Safari tu tapes 
Https:// suivi de l'une des adresses IP


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@r e m y 

J'ai essayé dans Safari les 3 adresses retournées par nslookup précédées par https://:

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   duckduckgo.com
Address: 4*6.51.179.90*
Name:   duckduckgo.com
Address: *79.125.105.113*
Name:   duckduckgo.com
Address: *176.34.155.23
*
J'obtiens pour les 3 adresses le message d'erreur suivant: *Cette connexion n'est pas privée*


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Recommence avec http://176.34.155.23 
(Ou l'une des autres adresses IP)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@pouppinou 

Session utilisateur invité (MacOS vierge)
Maintenance Onyx  complète
Reset PRAM/SMC

Tout ça a été fait sans aucun résultat.
Passionnant, mais désespérant.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@r e m y 
J'hésite un peu à faire un copier-coller de http*::* …


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2018)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> @r e m y
> 
> J'ai essayé dans Safari les 3 adresses retournées par nslookup précédées par https://:
> 
> ...





Mac à Rosny a dit:


> @pouppinou
> 
> Session utilisateur invité (MacOS vierge)
> Maintenance Onyx  complète
> ...



Chez moi tes adresses fonctionnent très bien.
Et tu ne peux pas cliquer pour voir et vérifier le certificat ?

Je ne vois que une Ré-installation du système actuel sauf si les autres ont une solution moins radicale à effectuer avant.
Redémarrage en maintenant Command-R, même si cela ne touchera en rien tes applications mieux vaut avoir une sauvegarde.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Liste adresses iP testées sous Safari

http://176.34.155.23 → Safari ne peut pas se connecter
http://23.21.193.169 → Safari ne peut pas se connecter
http://176.34.155.23 → Safari ne peut pas se connecter
http://79.125.105.113 → Safari ne peut pas se connecter
http://46.51.179.90 → Safari ne peut pas se connecter
http://104.247.81.103 → Safari ne peut pas se connecter


http://173.239.22.42 → Site web frauduleux

Normalement sans aucun rapport mais, dans Menu Pomme >> Préfs système >> Réseau >> Wifi >> Avancé vous avez quoi ?
Chez moi:
- Panneau *Protocole à configurer*: rien de coché
- Case *Utiliser mode FTP passif*: cochée

Chez vous ?


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2018)

Déjà il faut que tu ouvres tout. Remettre tout par défaut.
Donc décoches tout "sites frauduleux". Effectivement http://173.239.22.42 est un site frauduleux, rien avoir avec duckduckgo
As-tu un cadena barré sur lequel tu peux cliquer et vérifier le certificat ?
As-tu le coupe-feu activé, vpn etc...


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Il y a chez toi, un problème de vérification du certificat de sécurité du site FuckFuckGo...
L'horloge de ton Mac est bien réglée?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Cher Pouppinou

Tu envisages une clean install j'espère. Tant qu'à faire…  De quoi passer de bonnes heures/journées à bidouiller. Tu m'envoies directement au divorce, là. 
Si au moins j'étais certain du résultat… Mais j'ai des doutes.
La session invité aurait dû améliorer les choses en cas de responsabilité du sytème, non ?

De plus j'ai fait il y a une dizaine de jours ma clean install annuelle de propreté. Pas trop l'envie de m'y replonger.

Au passage, un truc bizarre que je viens de voir passer à l'instant. Au lancement de Safari, un message d'erreur me disant que le certificat de l'imap d'Orange n'était pas valide ???!! 
Jamais vu ça. Encore une énigme !


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2018)

Non justement ce n'est pas une Clean installe. Juste la réinstallation du système et cela ne touche à rien d'autre. Donc cela ne prend que le temps de l'installation du système, tu n'auras pas à tout réinstaller tes logiciels etc...
Et si cela fonctionnait avec une autre session alors cela ne dépendrait que de ta session, là en l'occurence cela ne dépend pas de ta session mais cela touche tout ton système.


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> .
> Au passage, un truc bizarre que je viens de voir passer à l'instant. Au lancement de Safari, un message d'erreur me disant que le certificat de l'imap d'Orange n'était pas valide ???!!
> Jamais vu ça. Encore une énigme !


Non c'est cohérent avec ce que tu obtiens avec DuckDuckGo...
C'est la vérification du certificat de sécurité qui foire. 

Je repose la question... l'horloge du Mac est-elle bien réglée?


( tu peux aussi passer un coup de l'antimalware de MalwareBytes pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas une cochonnerie qui essaie de rediriger tes connections vers d'autres sites que ceux auxquels tu essaies d'accéder)


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Passe un coup de MalwareByte voir s'il n'y a pas une cochonnerie qui traine

Edit : grillé par remy


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Bon je vous tiens au courant.
Au passage un grand merci pour ce soutien franc et massif.

Horloge à l'heure

J'ai fait un cmd-R => rien de nouveau

J'ai pensé moi aussi à MalwareBytes. Je le lance illico.

A suivre !


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Un Malware n'arrive jamais seul: CHU CLEAN DE CHEZ CLEAN !!
QUE FAIRE DE PLUS ????


----------



## pouppinou (27 Juin 2018)

Te passer du canard ou faire une Clean installe


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

As-tu tester le reboot de ta box ? C'est peut-être elle qui bloque


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

@usurp 
Mwouais… Je m'en vas r'booter l'bouzin. Jycrouhapatromébon.
Entre temps pendant que MA manshaft cogite, j'ai testé la réinitialisation de mon troussal d'accès. Walou! Que nib !
Je suis sec, là…

J'aurais dû accepter la grosse prime de Google pour abandonner FuckFuck (merci r e m y, j'adopte !).
Ils ont réussi à me bloquer !

Mais je ne vais pas me laisser faire et renoncer !! Je vais trouver une soluce !!

Cerise sur le gâteau, mon mac ne s'éteint plus et ne redémarre plus. Quand je déclenche l'article du menu Pomme correspondant, l'écran du mac s'éteint et reste sur un écran noir à mouliner indéfiniment.
Ben vla autchoz !! Chu maudit la Marie !! 
Une suggestion géniale en stock peut-être ?


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Fait un test Etrecheck
Poste le rapport, on y verra peut-être quelques pistes


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

OK usurp. Bonne idée.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Etrecheck m'a félicité chaleureusement pour avoir une machine si admirablement clean (mais «obsolète» kyzondy les salauds !). Ils n'avaient jamais vu aussi beau avant moi.

Plus sérieux, j'ai inactivé LittleSnitch 4, installé récement. L'extinction/redémarrage du mac se refont normalement.
Je peux faire sans, et passer par la gestion manuelle du dossiers *hosts*. Pas de problème.

Par contre le Duck d'Edimbourg me gooooonfle !! Rien trouvé pour résoudre le problème. Il doit y avoir une bricole de rien du tout, qui va m'empêcher de dormir cette nuit.

Je suis allé jeter un œil sur le mac de ma femme discretos. Aucun problème chez elle, avec le Duck, sur la même box Orange !!
Je vais lui acheter ce mac ducké de frais. Je suis prêt à mettre n'importe quel prix pour avoir la paix).
Si elle refuse de me le vendre, j'irai le lui voler cette nuit pendant son sommeil.
J'ai fait des copies d'écran de tous ses param réseau pour comparer avec les miens.
Je vous dirai tout.

Mince!! L'Allemagne est  éliminée !!
Tout fout le camp ! La Mannshaft! Mon Duck !!

Plus ça va, moins ça va !
Si ça continue, il va falloir que ça cesse !! (P. Dac)


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Tu as modifié le fichier hosts???


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Non pas touché au fichier hosts.

Par ailleurs, j'ai reproduit à l'identique les réglages réseaux de ma femme, qui Ducke allègrement sans problème. Aucun effet chez moi. Problème persistant.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

Alors… ? Une piste ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Desinstalle LittleSnitch. 

Il sera toujours temps de le reinstaller ensuite si il n'y a pas de changement


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2018)

J'ai *déjà* désinstallé LS, ce qui m'a permis de pouvoir à nouveau arrêter/redémarrer à nouveau le mac normalement.
Par contre aucun effet sur le Duck…


----------



## peyret (27 Juin 2018)

Et le rapport Etrecheck, pas posté..... sur le forum
Peut-être, on va découvrir une chose cachée dans le rapport — qui sait ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> J'ai *déjà* désinstallé LS, ce qui m'a permis de pouvoir à nouveau arrêter/redémarrer à nouveau le mac normalement.
> Par contre aucun effet sur le Duck…



Tu as dis l'avoir désactivé... l'as-tu desinstallé?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2018)

LS désinstallé

Depuis hier apparition du haut du crâne du Duck dans Firefox. Est-ce grave Dr ?




Non retrouvé dans d'autres navigateurs.

Concernant Etrecheck, pourquoi pas ? Il faut que je vérifie d'abord si ce rapport ne comporte pas des éléments pouvant poser un risque de publication sur le web.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2018)

Firefox complètement désinstallé puis réinstallé clean.
Disparition du crâne du Duck. C'est peu de chose, mais c'est peut-être un début. Gardons espoir. 

Je relance Etrecheck pour vérifier le rapport avant de le balancer ici.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2018)

BoOoooon !!! Vous pouvez vous détendre. *Solution* *ENFIN trouvée* !!

Fichier *Hosts* vérolé détruit rageusement, puis recréé à neuf.
Ze Duck is baaaaaack !!
Merci à tous pour vos conseils experts et votre patience dont la louange n'est plus à faire.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait pour rien si je te demandais en message #41 si tu avais modifié ton fichier hosts...
Et si tu avais publié ton rapport EtreCheck on en aurait eu tout de suite confirmation!


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2018)

Mon cher R e m y,

Tu as eu la bonne intuition. Bravo !!

Cependant, je n'ai pas touché au fichier Hosts. Je te l'ai dit. Je te le confirme.
De plus, ce fichier ne m'a pas été signalé hier, comme corrompu, par Etrecheck. Cette anomalie n'est apparue *que* dans le rapport Etrecheck de ce matin.
Note que je n'ai fait ce 2e contrôle qu'afin de vérifier que je pouvais le mettre en ligne. Il faut parfois savoir persévérer. Le hasard fait parfois bien les choses.

Je profite de l'occasion pour te saluer.
Nous sommes de la vieille garde. J'ai commencé Apple avec L'Apple II, Lisa, Mac II etc…
Un regret:
Ne pas avoir prouvé ma fidélité à Apple en achetant des actions dès l'introduction en bourse. Un jackpot manqué !


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Le fichier hosts ne se modifie pas de lui-même...
S'il a évolué entre hier et aujourd'hui (pour qu'etrecheck n'ait pas vu un fichier hosts modifié hier et l'avoir signalé aujourd'hui), je crains qu'une cochonnerie ne soit quelque part sur ton Mac et agisse à ton insu sur les accès internet. 

Malwarebyte ne signale rien d'anormal?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2018)

Tu as entièrement raison. Pour vivre heureux,  soyons paranos.
Malwarebytes ne m'a rien signalé hier, mais je le relance immédiatement.
Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2018)

Malwarebytes lancé à l'instant: RAS 
Merci encore r e m y.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Bon, ben on va dire que c'est le climat orageux que ne supporte pas ton Mac. 

Il y a parfois des mystères que l'on n'arrive pas à percer.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

Tant que cela fonctionne…

D'autant que: nouvelle énigme: mon problème de mac qui s'arrête sur un écran noir quand je déclenche le redémarrage ou l'extinction est revenu. Obligé d'éteindre le mac à la main.
Pourtant mon mac est vraiment spartiate en ce qui concerne les petits utilitaires "qui vous simplifient la vie".
Il faut dire que quand on voit, dans le moniteur d'activité, tous ces process sous-marins, aux noms cryptiques, on est terrifié. 
Il y a toujours du grain à moudre.
Allez, on va faire des tests.
L'informatique fait gagner du temps… qui disaient !!

Malwarebytes, tu le laisses en surveillance permanente ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Malwaresbytes je le lance ponctuellement si j'ai un doute (ce qui fait d'ailleurs que la version gratuite est largement suffisante)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

C'est aussi ce que je fais pour ne pas gâcher de la RAM inutilement.


----------



## pouppinou (29 Juin 2018)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Tant que cela fonctionne…
> D'autant que: nouvelle énigme: mon problème de mac qui s'arrête sur un écran noir quand je déclenche le redémarrage ou l'extinction est revenu. Obligé d'éteindre le mac à la main.
> Pourtant mon mac est vraiment spartiate en ce qui concerne les petits utilitaires "qui vous simplifient la vie".
> Il faut dire que quand on voit, dans le moniteur d'activité, tous ces process sous-marins, aux noms cryptiques, on est terrifié.
> ...



De là où nous sommes, seul un rapport Etrecheck pourrait faire en sorte d'y voir un peu plus clair sur ta configuration.
De plus tu disais avoir fait une clean install il y a une dizaine de jours, alors je m'interrogerai sur ce que j'ai bien pu ajouter depuis qui fout le bordel si j'étais toi.
Un petit test hardware ne serait pas négligeable non plus avec tout ça (qu'elle est ta configuration matériel et logiciel système ?).


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

OK rt merci, *pouppinou* (craquant ton petit Jack icônique !). Je vais y jeter un œil dès que possible et on en reparle. Aujourd'hui, je suis un peu short dans mon timing.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

Bizarrement à chaque fois que j'ai ce problème d'extinction/redémarrage, j'ai 2 symptômes associés:
1- impossibilité de transmettre des messages écrits sur le mac
2- hot corners (in french «coins actifs») de l'écran qui ne fonctionnent plus

Aurais-je découvert un syndrome ? 

Je relance un nouveau rapport Etrecheck. Zou !


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

Rapport EC: RAS … sauf que :
- Time machine non utilisé (je le sais
-- Fichiers Hosts* VÉROLÉ* (alors que Duckduck fonctionne normalement).
Disclaimer:
Hier, je n'ai pas pris la précaution de refaire un EC après avoir réinitialisé le fichiers Hosts. Etait-t'il nickel ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Peux-tu ouvrir le fichier hosts et publier ici tout le texte qu'il contient (pour qu'on vérifie s'il est normal ou au contraire modifié)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

Avec plaisir r e m y.
Rien d'anormal, non ?
==
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1   localhost
255.255.255.255   broadcasthost
::1             localhost
==


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Tout est normal


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

Je vais virer tout ce qui se lance au démarrage hors système et qui n'est pas indispensable au système.

Petites douceurs habituelles, que je vais désinstaller sans pitié:

- Alfred
- LittleSnitch
- Typinator
- Popclip
- Hazel
- Yoink
- SpamSieve

Je réintroduirai ensuite au compte goutte, celles auquelles je tiens le plus.

Je conserve (pour l'instant):
1Password
Dropbox

Siri est inactivé.

Nous verrons bien.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

Et oui, r e m y:
fichier Host normal, mais donné comme ne l'étant pas par Etrecheck…
Pas très cartésien tout ça…


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Juin 2018)

A la suite de ces diverses et douloureuses amputations :

Quelques améliorations :
Redémarrage/extinction du mac: OK
Coins actifs: OK
Etrecheck: le fichier Hosts n'est plus signalé comme endommagé

Par contre:
Messages toujours impossibles à partir du mac
Perte des catégories des contacts
NB:
Ces 2 anomalies sont sans doutes liées (problème avec iCloud ?)

Rien d'autre dans le rapport Etrecheck (dont j'ai maintenant des doutes con-cernant/sternant sa fiabilité).
A vos cerveaux !


----------

